# non-portage Tomcat 7 init script

## legit

I self-installed Tomcat 7 (I need multiple instances of tomcat on the same box, thus why I self-installed it) on my Gentoo box.  

I was wondering if anyone knew of an existing init script that works for it so that I don't have to wade through catalina.sh and make it work with gentoo's custom init system.

----------

## legit

I ended up using the tomcat script found here: 

http://raibledesigns.com/tomcat/boot-howto.html

I realize that's not the proper way to do things, but I don't have time to write a custom init script for every service that I custom install (according to this guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4).

Maybe it's me being frustrated but it seems that gentoo should support standard init scripts a little better than they do.

----------

